# Shocked But Not Surprised!!



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

At the RFC Our appointment yesterday we went to the pharmacy to collect drugs to be told our script was not there to go to clinic and pick it up then come back to of we went to the clinic nurse called us in she said the couldnt find the form with my period details on it dispite us handing this form in on 21st aug so no schedule or script she said sorry and told us to go have a cuppa and come back at 10am so wild having a cuppa she rung my mobile saying that now they couldnt find my day 3 blood results dispite my ringing over two wks ago to see if GP had sent them girl on phone told me they were diff there anyway..
Went back at 10am same nurse took us in and said she had found all paper work FSH 4.8 and oestricol 318 they dont match each other so cant start this cycle as they wouldnt know what doseage to put me on so she said they would do a AMH test there and then ( if the doctor had of looked at my bloods over two wks ago i could have had AMH done then and still have started treatment today) She then said she couldnt find in my notes rescults of a scan done at the clinic i just said no you wouldnt as use have never offered me 1 she couldnt say sorry enough kept saying it was there fault about it all so she went to find a lovely doctor to scan me...

This is not the first time RFC has let us down Dr D Boyle made us wait 1yr 5months before he put us on the waiting list for treatment as he said he was finding out what treatment would suit us best Dispite 4 Sa's done by GP and all my work being done at the ulster so he knew from those results full well what treatment we needed..

So two years 5months with this clinic and ive never ever had a positive experiance...

Awaiting Afs arrival in 8 days so got to ring the clinc to tell them of day 1 but will the person on the phone pass on the message or at least write it down and keep it safe?


Jay x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww hun so sorry ur havin such a tough time,I can't fault the RFC but totally understand where u are comin from..

In regards to ringin clinic when af arrives I would tell girl on reception,explain what has previously happened and also that u want a call back from ur consultant to confirm they got the msg and if that doesn't work then keep ringin and ringin till ur blue in the face but I'd say in ur circumstances they should acommadate u!!

Good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

jaylee- i honestly cant believe that. its so shoddy and doesnt inspire confidence at all. but keep the chin up pet. amh bloods are supposed to be a more accurate measure of ovarian function-so hopefully that means ur drug dosage wil be just right for a good response. maybe we wil be cycle buddies after all as my af is due in 2-3 days. hope ur okay hun x


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Jen.. I was just so prepared to go this cycle then bang a waiting game again.. x

Carly i was just telling my DH that they put u back too we will b cycle buddies love as my af due in 7days so we wont b too far apart..
x


Jay x


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

jaylee - every cloud and all that ;-) CYCLE BUDDIES-YAY!
But still all this messing about is very unsettling and its kinda a big deal! X


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jaylee

Sorry to hear what has happened to you also.  I was supposed to start DR on 1-9-11 but was scanned the day before and told to ring in on day one of my next period which I then did today, only to be told wait until you see the consultant on Monday and he will decide.  This was after rushing down to collect the meds after they had scheduled the treatment to begin on 1-9-11 but had not informed us (only found out after ringing them after paying the private fees a few weeks previously)  They somehow thought that I should be a mind reader and should  have known what my schedule was to be even though they never informed me if I were to start this month or next . Sometimes the left hand doesn't know or perhaps care what the right hand is doing...... So I will possibly be joining you in the DR shortly.  Best of luck ladies I'm crossing my fingers for all of us  RANT OVER.....for now


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh Ladies Seems This Happens Alot, Im Going To Write A Letter Of Complaint Because Them Really Need To Buck Up There Ideas!!!

Im Awaiting AF Arrival Which Should Have Been This Morning But No Sign AT All That She Is On Her Way Not Even A Tummy Pain Aggghh!!


Jay xx


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thats nearly what happened to us they lost our notes didnt put us on the waiting list for a year lost all sa results generally so unorganised and difficult i actually wrote a letter of complaint to the RVH complaints office.  Fat use that was they said they were going through management change but that was in 2005 looks like things havent changed .  I used to phone weekly just to p**s them off no other speciality would get away with the things they do or sorry their omissions you really have just brought it back to me how bad it was.  I am lucky now i have 3 year old twins and the pain does fade but when i hear this thing is still going on im very sad and upset for you.  The RVH are just so frustrating


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have to watch what i say or i'll be banned from this site but please please really consider whether the RFC is right for you. I had a horrendous experience with them and wasted so many years and i know of plenty of others in the same boat


----------

